# An open letter to anyone who will listen



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm writing to convey my disgust and horror at an event that happened last night. I was punched whilst waiting for a ride at Wild Wadi.



Long story short, this woman demanded my friend hand over the bodyboard (which my friend had picked up from the end of the ride), and when my friend refused, she started swearing at us, called us "english whores'' and told us to "go back to your own country''



Now I have been in the UAE only a short time and have been told that the Arab people are incredibly polite and tolerant. I have been nothing but respectful to the culture since I arrived and always make sure that I am modest, polite and patient. 



To be faced with this horrible woman and to be on the end of her insults and threats was something I didn't ever expect to have to deal with in a place such as Dubai. 



Not only was this woman incredibly racist, but she swore at us and then, as she walked past me stepped on my food deliberately. I pushed her off my foot and away from me - to which she took two steps, turned around and punched me in the face.



I wanted to go to the police, but the last thing I wanted to do was be in a cell for the night. The other woman baited me, and told me to call the police - which instantly triggered alarm bells in my head. Did she have family in the police? Would I be heard or simply dismissed as a stupid expat? I didn't need much more convincing to leave the park and just go to bed.



This woman is a regular customer at Wild Wadi - I asked Wild Wadi management to ban her from the park. They refused.



My time in Dubai has been ruined.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, thats unheard of and pretty disgusting! I am sorry to hear that.

Alli, I think you did the right thing by not calling the cops since it appears that this woman had connections. Its not worth the trouble! You are doing the right thing by spreading the word around. If possible, you should post a blog against Wild Wadi!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I agree that it is absolutely disgusting and racist behaviour and was totally unnecessary. And to think it was over a body board! I've always been treated very well everytime I have visited Dubai and that is one of the reasons why I am coming back to work. I am certainly shocked to hear about the other side of the locals in Dubai. I hope that you are feeling better and please do not let this incident spoil your time in Dubai.

You were indeed right not to call the police. Unfortunately, when you are in someone else's country, you just never know who has connections. You were very obviously the victim here but who knows what the police would have done! I admire you for not stooping down to that woman's level; I, for one, would probably have lost my cool and would all probability have been sitting in a cell by now. Wild Wadi has now been crossed off my list of places that I intend to visit when I get to Dubai.

Hope that you can put this unfortunate incident behind you soon and that you can continue to enjoy your time in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Alli

I am so sorry to read this. What a horrible thing to happen. You were probably right in not going to the police, as she may welll have had connections and she speaks Arabic, which I assume you do not. I suggest however, that you send a letter of complaint to the Jumeirah Group, as that is probably the best way to get a reaction.

In my experience, most Emiratis (although do you know if this woman was an Emirati??) are decent people, so please don't let one bad apple taint your views of Dubai. 

-


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

A country ain't that great, when you can't defend(key word) yourself against someone and if in case you do, the authorities have a biased side which prevents you from going to them in the first place.


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Not good.

I would send a letter to the park owner group as well as post in any related blog.

IMO, Dubai and in particular tourist destinations like Wild Wadi have been built for "English whores" and the like. There is no way they would survive on just local population attendance (or attendance of only "connected" people).

If word starts getting out and WW starts losing the western money that it was built to accumulate, that might be the only way to influence that behavior.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Words fail me!!! So sorry to hear this, Alli. Please don't let it put you off your new life in Dubai, I've only ever known Emiraties to be polite and welcoming. There is always a bad apple in every nationality.

Mind you, if I was called an English whore, I would have thanked her for the compliment and walked off (that so pisses people off!! LOL)

Keep your chin up and keep smiling!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Alli, what a terrible experience and hats off to you for keeping your cool! I would hate to see the state of that woman if she did that to my wife. It would have been interesting if you did call the police especially if you had witnesses. I think many locals think they can get away with anything and if the hierarchy want this country to succeed in attracting the 'western tourist' then they need to start to change their ways!


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Dang, glad you turned the other cheek on that woman. Just goes to show there are rude people no matter where you are in the world.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow....some people like to pretend they wasta even when they don't. still...
you don't want to have to worry about calling that bluff. A) Write the gulf news, The National, all Dubai blogs, and *share this story*. B) Post the email for whomever you end up contacting at the Jumeirah Group. I'll gladly give them a piece of my mind. How do things get fixed in the UAE? With bad publicitity that harms the image of the nation. This woman might not be dealt with, but it puts WW on guard for handling similar events in the future.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm still furious about this. Hubby is telling me to forget about it, but I simply cannot let this kind of behaviour go untold. I've created a blog and am going to write to the newspapers about it. Will write to the Jumeirah group this week as well.

RAGGHHHHH So angry!!!!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> Thanks all. I'm still furious about this. Hubby is telling me to forget about it, but I simply cannot let this kind of behaviour go untold. I've created a blog and am going to write to the newspapers about it. Will write to the Jumeirah group this week as well.
> 
> RAGGHHHHH So angry!!!!!!!


I really can't believe that they would not ban that woman from the park!!! How can you let someone who attacks your customers loose on the premises! She is very obviously bad for business! This totally beggars belief! Good thing she is not from my country, otherwise she would have been in serious trouble. Crimes against foreigners are not tolerated and generally carry a higher sentence!! She's single-handedly managed to tarnish the reputation of Arab people!

Do not let this horrible woman spoil your time in Dubai!


----------



## lissette (Aug 9, 2008)

*you did the right thing!*

I think you absolutely did the right thing by not going to the police, it seems that there are three sets of laws here, on for locals, other arabic speaking countries and then expats and visitors. It most likely would have been turned around on you somehow.

I have been her for a few years now and have heard many stories like this and was the victim myself of a false accusation of 'insulting' a pet shop manager that was being cruel to her animals last week. 
This resulted in my friend and i having to go down to the police station, held for several hours, having our passports confiscated indefinitely and all this without a charge being laid.
This woman had insulted _us_ and told us that they did not want our kind here and go back to our own country!

Apparently insulting someone is a minor offence usually resulting in a fine, but they will hold onto our passports until it goes to trial! i have also been told this could take several months to go to court, especially with ramadan coming up , so i am literally stranded and unable to work or go home to see my young daughter (i need my passport to work).
All of this because a woman didnt feel that her shop animals needed to have water....


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh my god, that is horrible. I'm so sorry to hear that. Those poor animals. It's a shame that this country will punish those who try to do the right thing.

I'm becoming more and more disillusioned with this country as each day passes.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I think its awful what has happened to both of you, but the world is full of small minded people unfortunately. I must say it does make me a little nervous that you can't even rely on the local authorities to treat you as an equal. To be honest I expect to meet people from all walks of life, with all different opinions, some who will like me and some who don't. I think the route cause of these types of behaviour is a lack of understanding and unfortunately I don't think that will ever go away. There are just some people that find it impossible to understand any other walk of life but there own - hopefully they are in the minority. 

I think its a great idea alli to write to the local papers, however I would be very careful of writing the blog, or least mindful of what you put in it. Especially after reading lissett's story above. She's had her passposrt conforscated for simply comenting about animals in a pet shop not having water. Launch an online attack on this place and god knows what they could do....just be careful.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

good tip, hopeful. I'm guessing they won't find my blog, but if they do, the worst I did was call her a ham beast. I didn't swear or anything like that.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

alli said:


> good tip, hopeful. I'm guessing they won't find my blog, but if they do, the worst I did was call her a ham beast. I didn't swear or anything like that.


A ham beast haha, at least that made you feel better  Hubby is waiting for his offer to come from hyder, AD though not dubai.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

*arghh*

alli I commend you on your restraint, you are a better person than me as I think I would have decked her. I am so disgusted at how you were treated but sadly I have heard horror stories like these before and even now that we live in Dubai. How scary to live in a country where if someone attacked you, verbally, physically etc then you had to think TWICE about calling the so called authorities for help. Good on you for not retaliating but also for spreading the word. I hope you get through this and start enjoying the country again!!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Hopeful is right about these kind of people being everywhere. I have no doubt that there plenty of Americans who've told immigrants and guests of the country to "go back to their own country." I guess the problem is that some people have enough influence on the police to turn you reporting a violation back on you. I still say she was bluffing, but not something you want to get tangled in.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Dubai is a kind and friendly place!!!*

So sorry to hear about your bad experience. Unfortunately one gets this kind of attitude all over the world and not just in one particular country. This is just one incident and surely does not reflect everybody's attitude. 

Put it behind you and enjoy what Dubai has to offer. Dubai is a wonderful place to live, warm friendly and helpful people and I can recommend Dubai to everybody!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

lissette said:


> I think you absolutely did the right thing by not going to the police, it seems that there are three sets of laws here, on for locals, other arabic speaking countries and then expats and visitors. It most likely would have been turned around on you somehow.
> 
> I have been her for a few years now and have heard many stories like this and was the victim myself of a false accusation of 'insulting' a pet shop manager that was being cruel to her animals last week.
> This resulted in my friend and i having to go down to the police station, held for several hours, having our passports confiscated indefinitely and all this without a charge being laid.
> ...



What is the world turning into?? It beggars belief that you can get hauled off to jail simply for pointing out that an animal needs water! I, for one, fail to see how this can amount to an insult - you were just pointing out the obvious! And here was I thinking that pet shop owners were also animal lovers!

I am getting seriously worried now about moving to Dubai. I have always been treated very well every time I've visited Dubai and I sincerely hope that these incidents are the actions of a few narrow-minded and ignorant people.

I hope that things are sorted out very quickly and that the court quickly realises that you have certainly not insulted anyone. To think that in the UK, for e.g, the RSPCA would have hauled the pet owner before the court for cruelty to animals! Please do not let these kind of people spoil your view of Dubai. Unfortunately, in this world, there are a few who just manage to spoil everything for the rest of us. I commend you for not sinking to her level.


----------



## Techie (Aug 9, 2008)

You did the right thing not calling the police in that situation.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Techie said:


> You did the right thing not calling the police in that situation.


Considering the latest incidents, is there a time when a foreigner would be in the right or will we all get hauled off to jail just because we stood up for what was right or made the costly mistake of calling the cops!!!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

It really grates me that people are saying that alli did the right thing for not calling the police, ok maybe it would of been more hassle than it was worth but seriously, why are we all moving to a place where someone can stamp on our foot and punch us in the face in the middle of the street, in front of others and we can't even call the police on them...I too am worried Maz.

So why do people agree it was right of her not to not involve the police? Because the other woman acted as if she was connected or just because they would of sided with her over alli because of her nationality? I'm by no means saying I would of called the police because I'm a least hassle possible kind of gal, but then again I'd of probably got the police called on me because I can't imagine someone punching me in the face and me not reacting....I must say I commend you on that one alli, full points!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I am getting seriously worried now about moving to Dubai. I have always been treated very well every time I've visited Dubai and I sincerely hope that these incidents are the actions of a few narrow-minded and ignorant people.



Please dont worry, as you are right- a few bad apples try and spoil it for the rest of the rest of those living here.
Every country has its share of narrow-minded ignorant people, and unfortunately, Alli has met one who happens to live here.


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

Alli very sad to know that.

I m here in dubai for 30 yrs and i know that here the locals who are proudy are either having connections in the police or some in big places. but that doesnt mean they should all sort of things. How long will these people will survive in this world with this life. Infact theyforgot that this life is too short and there is a end for everything. 

Oh God.... U know if u complain or file a case aginst her that she called u an english whore. i bet she will be behind bars for this. No matter what ever connections she got, what ever reason, Here in dubai any bad words or even bad action like finger if shown to some one that can bring them in to cells. and people like such unrespect should not to be left. If i were u i would really make a big noise about that. i have seen my self some locals being behind bars when they did something wrong thing like that and their families crying and begging to the expacts to take the case back. honestly.

I believe if u let these people go like this then they will continue doing same with others. no worries if u have left her now...... God will listen to your Plea and she will face some one who will teach her the lesson she couldnt imagine in her whole life.

Thanks for sharing this, Remember what ever happens could be for a good and God is with all of us.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the support 

I just wrote a letter to Jumeirah group but I am too scared to send it.

I don't want to have to follow ANYTHING up, part of me wants to forget it, the other part says that this should not go unpunished.

I do not want to risk having my passport confiscated and being involved with the law.

I'm just so upset


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

well i understand your situation u cant either forget or let this go. 

Forget it. dont think anymore about it.

( *____* )


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Alli, I'd love to say don't be frightened and go for your guns but that would be easy for me to say because it didn't happen to me. If its upsetting you that much I'd do exactly as dubi friend seeker has said.....forget all about it and move on. Although I'm not religious, I do believe there is something out there and I certainly believe that "god pays debts in more than money"...she'll get her come upence people always do, the only difference is you might not be there to see it, but believe me that could be a good thing. Take care, chin up. x x


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Sigh. Consider it let go.

(i want to go home  )


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Please dont worry, as you are right- a few bad apples try and spoil it for the rest of the rest of those living here.
> Every country has its share of narrow-minded ignorant people, and unfortunately, Alli has met one who happens to live here.


Thanks for the reassurance sgilli3! I'm sure that I'll enjoy my time in Dubai - waited much too long for this opportunity in any case to chicken out now!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> Sigh. Consider it let go.
> 
> (i want to go home  )


I hope that you feel better soon alli. I know how you feel. I had someone throw an open bottle of coke at me in the UK a couple of years back for no reason whatsoever and I just wanted to crawl up and die. As much as I would have loved to pick up the bottle and throw it back at him, the shock, followed by the tears, got to me! No one could cheer me up no matter what they said but after a while, I realised that that thug was a loser in any case and certainly did not represent how British people generally are. I wanted to go home as well but really to do that would have meant that the other person would have won.

In time, you will feel better and be able to put this unfortunate incident behind you. Try not to think about it as it will only make you feel worse. Her come uppance is just round the corner!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

alli said:


> Sigh. Consider it let go.
> 
> (i want to go home  )


Go an immerse yourself in all the things that atracted you to dubai in the first place. Lunch in a five star hotel or a lazy day by the hotel pool with waiter served lushious cocktails. A shopping trip or a trip to the beach. You'll soon remember why it was you decided to move and home will be a distant memory


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

Alli, Dont go home, be brave, make new friends and explore dubai more, if u need to go for a desert dunes, i can take u. i m sure it will be helpful. because the location changes no more water fun, it will be desert fun. 

so now no more thinking about that incident

it happened and gone

u r losing good times that are more worth than thinking of that incident.

Cheer up.

( *____* )


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

cheers guys, you're right.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey All,
they published my story on the 7 days website!
7DAYS General and Local News | Dubai Abu Dhabi | UAE | Punched at Wild Wadi


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Well done alli, glad you've had the chance to tell your story....your right at least. Good on you!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> Hey All,
> they published my story on the 7 days website!
> 7DAYS General and Local News | Dubai Abu Dhabi | UAE | Punched at Wild Wadi


Good on you, alli! Hopefully, this will force them to act and take measures to protect their customers from abuse and assault!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Can you guys do me a favour?
Can you leave a comment to the blog? If you do, it will become ''most discussed'' and then be linked to on the front page. The more people that are aware of this, the more likely it'll hit em where it hurts - their pocket!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Done, Alli. Good for you!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i love you, forum!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

mishmumkin, best comment ever!!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are some more comments -
7DAYS General and Local News | Dubai Abu Dhabi | UAE | Punched at Wild Wadi

lol @ people telling me "and eye for an eye'' and calling me ugly. Oh lolol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Alli,

Keyboard commando's are so brave behind their monitors.....opinions are like a******s, everyone has one, doesn't mean we have to take them seriously.

I believe you did the right thing in highlighting this issue and take umbrage that you end up with another insult! I'd have dared this person to say those things to my face before knocking them into next week!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Alli,
> 
> Keyboard commando's are so brave behind their monitors.....opinions are like a******s, everyone has one, doesn't mean we have to take them seriously.
> 
> I believe you did the right thing in highlighting this issue and take umbrage that you end up with another insult! I'd have dared this person to say those things to my face before knocking them into next week!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Totally agree. I hope that they or any of their loved ones never have to go through the same thing! Unless something like this actually happens to you, I don't think people would understand how you feel. It's all well and good to say that you should stand up to people until you find yourself in the same situation. You did the right thing alli by rising above that woman and also the person who made that rather horrible comment - totally uncalled for in my opinion!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've found myself in a similar situation to Alli, I didn't resort to fisty cuffs, just a few curt words tends to put bullies back in their box.


----------

